# JBL proflora reg  problems



## zanguli-ya-zamba (6 Aug 2014)

Hi guys 
I have a JBL pro flora m001 and there is a leak and I don't know how to fix it maybe someone have already had that problem. 
When I connect it to the FE and open the FE valve. There is a big blowing sound coming from the top of the reg where there is a black plastic with a hole in it. Here are some pictures it will help to identify the place of the leak. 








You see that black plastic with the hole on the top center of the reg that's from where I hear that huge blowing sound 

Thanks for your help and I hop I can fix this because I don't want to buy an other reg. 

Cheers


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (6 Aug 2014)

Hey,
I've had a similar problem. I just unscrewed black plastic and slightly stretched the spring inside. Not ideal but made it work.

If its leaking there, then it's struggling with the pressure, what are you running it at? 

I'd reccomend another regulator to be honest.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (7 Aug 2014)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Hey,
> I've had a similar problem. I just unscrewed black plastic and slightly stretched the spring inside. Not ideal but made it work.
> 
> If its leaking there, then it's struggling with the pressure, what are you running it at?
> ...



Hi Nat,

thanks for your answer mate !!
yesterday the reg drove me crazy so I opened it completely and didn't find nothing so I will buy an other one.
I would like to buy a good quality regulator with a good needle valve but I don't know which one. If you know a good one I will be happy to have advices.

cheers


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (7 Aug 2014)

zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> Hi Nat,
> 
> thanks for your answer mate !!
> yesterday the reg drove me crazy so I opened it completely and didn't find nothing so I will buy an other one.
> ...



Yeah,
I basically gave up trying to run it on an in tank atomiser I had.

I've subsequently purchased this from co2 art :
http://www.co2art.co.uk/products/superior-quality-intense-co2-regulator-v3-with-solenoid

It's an excellent, simple to use reg. I was expecting the quality to be sub-Jbl standard, but I feel its much better.
I might also upgrade my needle valve to the SMC for extra controllability.
If you look on the site, you'll see my review. Also, I think shipping is free worldwide


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (7 Aug 2014)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Yeah,
> If you look on the site, you'll see my review. Also, I think shipping is free worldwide



I was actually looking a this reg haha.
Congo is the A**hole of the world, so even if a company says free shipping worldwide I don't think they will send it free to Congo hahaha
But I will send them a mail to see if they will send it to Congo.
Thanks for your help

cheers[DOUBLEPOST=1407403604][/DOUBLEPOST]In fact I did a mistake I was looking to that one 
http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections...l-stage-regulator-and-solenoid-magnetic-valve

Do you think that the Intens one is better quality ?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (7 Aug 2014)

I've tested both mate, (couldn't get the one you linked to on my rental bottle because of plastic handle) but I much prefer the intense. Very easy on. Good quality reg good upto about 6 bar. 

Karol has probably the best customer service you'll find on the planet. I'm confident you'll be able to sort something out


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (7 Aug 2014)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> I've tested both mate, (couldn't get the one you linked to on my rental bottle because of plastic handle) but I much prefer the intense. Very easy on. Good quality reg good upto about 6 bar.
> 
> Karol has probably the best customer service you'll find on the planet. I'm confident you'll be able to sort something out



Thanks for Your input mate I went with the Co2 art dual stage SMC needle valve. I have seen your report about the intense bazooka I took one also. Your review on this product convince me. It's working very well. 

The customer service is incredible very fast answers to your question and always ready to help !!! Great service


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (7 Aug 2014)

Awesome. Let us know how you find it.


----------



## Andy Thurston (7 Aug 2014)

I'm interested to see how long it takes to get to the back of beyond


----------



## John P Coates (25 Aug 2014)

zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> Hi guys
> I have a JBL pro flora m001 and there is a leak and I don't know how to fix it maybe someone have already had that problem.
> When I connect it to the FE and open the FE valve. There is a big blowing sound coming from the top of the reg where there is a black plastic with a hole in it. Here are some pictures it will help to identify the place of the leak.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Just seen this thread.

I also have a JBL m001 regulator. If you look at the User Manual that was supplied with this regulator, I think you'll find that the 'leak' is occurring at the excess pressure safety valve. To quote JBL, 'A safety valve ensures that excess pressure is safely released if the pressure is accidentally set too high, preventing damage to the fitting'. So, if CO2 is escaping from that valve, it is for a good reason. It does not necessarily mean the regulator is faulty. When this happened, what was the cylinder pressure and operating pressure? Chances are that they were indicating something was wrong. Tampering with the spring is almost certainly not a good idea. Did you not contact JBL for their advice?

JPC


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (26 Aug 2014)

John P Coates said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just seen this thread.
> 
> ...



Regulator is not capable of running without leaks above 2-2.5bar. 
Making it slightly less useful than the common paperweight if used in conjunction with a bazooka type atomiser.

Rather than contact JBL and them tell me what their regulator couldn't do, i messaged Karol at co2art and he told me which regulator COULD do. 

The m001 can run inline and glass type diffusers however.


----------



## John P Coates (26 Aug 2014)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Regulator is not capable of running without leaks above 2-2.5bar.
> Making it slightly less useful than the common paperweight if used in conjunction with a bazooka type atomiser.
> 
> Rather than contact JBL and them tell me what their regulator couldn't do, i messaged Karol at co2art and he told me which regulator COULD do.
> ...


Hello Nathaniel,

Yes, I understand your frustration. It doesn't help that JBL do not specify the maximum operating pressure. As with the low pressure region on the cylinder pressure gauge, JBL could have added a red band on the operating pressure gauge to let users know when the excess pressure safety valve would operate.

I have a Bazooka diffuser in my tank and my m001 operating pressure is set to spot on 2 bar. The setup works a treat.

JPC


----------



## Andy Thurston (26 Aug 2014)

Don't modify the heap of junk get a proper reg 
if jbl told you the max pressure no one would buy it, yet another company charging a fortune for aquatic junk
The biggest problem is when you need the higher pressure, your lucky enough to have a diffuser that works at the lower pressure, most people aren't that lucky.
Best just buying a decent reg in the first place 
For what jbl regs cost you can have one of these


----------



## John P Coates (26 Aug 2014)

Hi Andy,

Before I purchased the JBL m001, I started a thread on this forum:

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/does-anyone-own-a-jbl-m001-regulator.32366/#post-358026

Initially, the feedback was positive so I bought one as I thought I was buying a decent reg. The m001 is not a heap of junk but it is certainly overpriced.

JPC


----------



## RudeDogg1 (13 Nov 2021)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Regulator is not capable of running without leaks above 2-2.5bar.
> Making it slightly less useful than the common paperweight if used in conjunction with a bazooka type atomiser.
> 
> Rather than contact JBL and them tell me what their regulator couldn't do, i messaged Karol at co2art and he told me which regulator COULD do.
> ...



They do operate over 2.5 bar you just have to adjust the Allen key nut on the front even tells u in the instructions. It’s just set to 2-2.5 from the factory


----------

